# Ciao, ci sono anche io.



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Agosto 2012)

Eilà! Ci sono anche io  Mi chiamo Paolo e sono di Milano. Tifo Milan da quando sono nato e niente, ci si vede!
Sul vecchio forum ero: ColleDerFomento_


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2012)

Ciao!


----------

